# Jennifer Montone Performs Schumann, Saint-Saëns, Strauss...



## eljr (Aug 8, 2015)

Jennifer Montone / Anna Polonsky
Jennifer Montone Performs Schumann, Saint-Saëns, Strauss, Etc.

Release Date January 5, 2016
Duration01:11:46
Genre
Classical
Styles
Chamber Music
Recording DateMay 28, 2012 - May 29, 2012
Recording Location
Field Recital Hall, Curtis Institute of Music

3


----------

